# Chuppy's Nano Tank Lighting System(semi-original design.)



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

hey guys! It has been ages since I have come to APC! Had been mingling in my local aquatic forum for a while so I got occupied. www.my-mac.net That's the Malaysian Aquascaping Club.

Anyhows, here to share my latest toy/invention.

I cannot say it is a pure design, since it has some(a lot) ADA design influences.









This is it.

An aluminium/steel/and stainless Steel Rod(heavy duty) combo to make A powerful 36watts light housing for our Favourite nano tanks, the Mini S,M,or L. I made mine for my ADA Mini M of course LOL.



















Mind the ugly wooden cabinet, Replacing it soon enough.

Here's an overview.








..










Here's a close up of the Lighting itself










::INFORMATION::
The tank shown in there is an ADA MINI M
Lights are 2x 18watts philips

Comments and criticism are welcomed.

Cheers!
Andrew


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Andrew, you may want to consider gluing the cabinet first before you set up this tank. I can see one part of the cabinet has some damages caused by water overflowing from your previous tank perhaps  Fixing that will be more painful later.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

YOu're here too huh.

Anyhows, I'm going to dispose that cabinet soon enough.. A new one is on the way.

Drew


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, Andrew I am here too but I am new though (but I have been observing for quite some time). I stick with El Natural section mostly because we have a true expert in NPT - Diana Walstad


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

More pics of how you built the light would be great. Also some interior pics of it with the light bulbs out would be cool also.

Craig


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool Drum! Cool Light!

The spirit of DIY is living strong 

Well done 

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh the chinese drum? That's for my little nephew to play LOL!!

@ craig.. Love to show you the light tubes and the insides.. Will find sme time for that..

As for how the metal base , rod and curved housing is made.. That was all done in the workshop away from the camera lens... So I cannot help you out there.

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

When I said at the workshop, They do not allow cameras in there.. so.. well I was there to see them bend that thick aluminium piece into that needed curve..

Drew


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> When I said at the workshop, They do not allow cameras in there.. so.. well I was there to see them bend that thick aluminium piece into that needed curve..
> 
> Drew


How much does that light weigh?


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

very nice work.


----------



## PhoMan (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice piece of work... If you don't have access a metal shop like chuppy, I would you think you can accomplish a similar set up using copper tubing, elbows and paint.


----------

